# Fifth Wheel Hitch



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

Thinking about getting a new F 350 Ford. Which Fifth Wheel Hitch do the experienced towers like, and why? This will be a long bed Ford.


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

B & W is the only way to go. It's easy to pull out and you don't have any rails in the bed. Also the gooseneck ball can be turned upside down and have a flat bed. They're a little expensive but well worth it IMO.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

McIII,

If you are ordering a new truck, Ford offers a factory installed 5th-wheel/gooseneck tow prep package for $370.00 which includes the substructure. You can also buy the Ford gooseneck hitch kit for $250.00.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Sirry Guys but I have reservations about the goode neck conversion. If the RV industry meant a 5ver to be pulled via a goose neck hitch, they would install it on all of them. . I use a standard 5th wheel hitch. Yes its a pain to have rails in the bed all the time. Brand preference is individual. JMHO PS the ford offering sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

B&W all the way for fifth wheel or goosenecks, i have a turnover ball and love it


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

you can get a set of 5th wheel rails that will fit into the B&W hole in the bed. you can then put your regular 5th wheel hitch on the rails. when you are done towing you can remove it all and have an uncluttered bed.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Thanks for replies*

I ended up going with the B&W Companion that fit the Ford Prep package. I have not pulled with it yet, but I love the hitch. It is rated at 20k, and is easy to take out and have a clean bed. Once again, thanks for the comments.


----------



## Savin yours (Aug 12, 2012)

McIII said:


> I ended up going with the B&W Companion that fit the Ford Prep package. I have not pulled with it yet, but I love the hitch. It is rated at 20k, and is easy to take out and have a clean bed. Once again, thanks for the comments.


 You did the right thing, You'll love it!!!


----------

